# Eheim eXperience 250 (2424)



## Stitch (25 Nov 2012)

Guys,

Anyone know if the new Eheim eXperience range is available anywhere in the UK? I'm interested in the 250 (2424).
http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/tec ... experience

I'll be visiting the UK early December and hoping to order one to bring back with me.

Cheers.


----------



## Palm Tree (25 Nov 2012)

They look exactly the same as the 2224 ...


----------



## Stitch (25 Nov 2012)

Whenever I google 2224 the posts are mainly from 2008/2009.

I had assumed the 2424 was the newer, and possibly improved, version?

I've read that the 2224 is nowhere near the 700 lph as quoted so was hoping this might be better.


----------



## Palm Tree (25 Nov 2012)

Yeah the 2224 is an older model. I cant see any differences whatsoever between them which is wierd, even the specs are the same. My 2224 is nowhere near 700lph more like 300lph (but I havent cleaned it out in about 8 months). I only run mine at half of that so 150-200 lph and its great. The thing is, no filter actually runs at the stated lph and a slower flow through the filter is generally better for biological filtration. I can almost guarantee the 2424 has basically the same flow rate as the 2224.


----------

